# Only 2 eggs fertilised



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear fellow over 40s.last time i had 7 eggs at ec.5 fertilised and 2 got 2 blast but i didnt get pg.on fri i only had 2 eggs collected.dr  taylor at lister reckoned difference in 2 short mths is caus my fsh has been varible.2 eggs fertilised and think they wer both grade 1 4 cell.dr taylor said stats bout 27% conception rate-15% live birth 4 my age 43 on 2nd aug.feel negative  but just wanted 2 get ppls views.thanx bernie


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i know im not over 40 but i just wanted to say 2 embies are ok lovey  im an egg sharer and each cycle weve had weve only had 2 embies that have fert.1st was a bfn,2nd bfp but mc and 3rd im carrying twins  as long as they keep doing what they are ment todo then thats good. im with the lister aswell 

lots of luck         


hayley

do you know when et is??


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanx hayley.sorry should hav said had transfer on day2 on sunday.testing on fri 25th berniex


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

oh Bernie, you are so brave to keep going back and back. what was the FSH she referred to as variable?


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it was from 21 2 3.bernie


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

21 to 3 

or 21 to 23!  

one sounds variable but the other doesn't.

anyway here's the thing - most girls on here get more eggs yes but you know what - most end up transferring max 2. the body just doesn't seem to make that many god ones each time.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

No I should have put 3 one month and 21 a while back.

Were you thinking of going abroad?  I remember you mentioning Turkey to somebody.

Take care 

Bernie


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

yes i was and am. for reasons of trying as many eggs as possible at once.  in the meantime, as i am unexplained ttc naturally. at least my recent bfns have been free i keep telling myself!
flights need to be sychronised that's the issue. 
fingers adn toes crossed for you.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

another under 40 (just) barging this thread sorry.

I have only ever had 2 embies (or less!) on my tx.  This most recent tx I had 3 eggs but one was and always was going to be completely useless.  I had been told best to give up and go with donor eggs but dug my heels in and was so glad I did. Try not to think of the stats though. I was given a 1% chance of getting to ET.....

wishing you all the best and lots of   for your cargo!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanx ladies.ebw assume that the year u wer born-good name!i cant c the avitours as on internet on mobile.did u conceive last time ebw?berniex


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Bernie

I had basically one follie for most of stimming, this snuck up to 2 the last scan.  Then at EC they got 3 eggs.  2 embies were transferred and my DD was born on 14 January this year.  I fought against the clinic to carry on with my 2 follies as they were all for abandoning....!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Many congratulations.how lovely.suppos even though u r 40 u had the results of an older woman.what was ur amh ifu dont mind me askin.wer u at the lister.i had 4 follicles but they told me they only go 2 ec if mor than 2.when i got 2 ec 2 follicles wer empty so hence only 2 eggs.what is ur dd called?i will keep u informed how i get on.i hav just told my dh bout u!berniex


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was never told my levels so have no idea.  I was at hammersmith and they usually only go ahead when you have 3 follies or more....My dd is called Kate and she is my miracle.  I hope you get your miracle soon.  Dont forget it really does only take one!  Can you log into the main site, maybe post, if you havent already, on the poor responders thread...there are lots of good stories on there too.


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

How you doing, be lucky??

Any up date?

Karen x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Karen

Thanks for asking.  Yeah still holding on there.  Have a lot of cramping pains which worries me as had them last time and got bfn.  Have been off work 3 weeks as was so sick during last ivf injections etc and wanted to have next week off 2 caus of cramping and testing next fri.

G.P wanted letter from Lister which I am arranging but if I'm definitely ill next mon and wait at G.P's till get a week's cert!  This is the most important thing!

How are you?  Saw you got ec this Sat?  How exciting!  How many follicles you got?

Good Luck

Berniex


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Gosh, next friday's an age away..  I haven't done a 2ww yet, must be tough.  You do absolutely right to take the time off.  Hope the cramps are signs of implantation and recovery, they really could be you know.  

I've got lots of follies, at least 10 on either side, but 'cos I had loads last time, 6 viable eggs and zero fertilisation, I can't get too excited about it.... and look at Bernie, quality not quantity indeed.  

The thing that worrries me is the phonecall when they tell you how many have, or haven't fertilised.  That's where it all crashed down for me last time.

Still, mustn't dwell on that, trying to stay positive (as you must too) 

Karen xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

For what it's worth these things are incredibly variable from cycle to cycle.
it seems the body is entirely capricious about its responses!

if i could choose, i would do a day 2 scan each month and then from the antral folicle count decide whether to cycle. that seems to me to give the best chance. but i'm too old to wait!  if 35 i would highly recommend considering that, for my body at least.  xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Karen.how did ec go?me still holding on in there but am on antibiotics 4 uti.good luck berniex


----------



## JKO73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Morning, sorry for barging in but wanted to share that I only had 2 eggs at EC (at the Lister) - my FSH was all over the place - 17.2 at its highest and I was told I was heading to menopause at a vast rate.  Anyway, both fertilised and both put back on day 3 - am now nearly 6 months pregnant!

Kept being told that it only takes one and pooh poohed everyone - but it really does.

Wishing you lots of luck.

x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear JK073.

Thanks very much for this encouraging news and congratulations.  

May I ask if you are over 40?  But I suppose even if you under your stats were that of a older women with high FSH.

Good Luck - Do you know what you having yet?  Or waiting for it to be a surprise?

Regards

Bernie


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I had a whopping EC - 28 eggs.  Went for half IVF, half ICSI.  None of the IVFers fertilised, of the 14 for ICSI, 9 were mature and I've ended up with 4 embies.  Possibly ET today, have to call the clinic later and double check, they're waiting to see if any appear to be developing more quickly before they confirm.  
I was disappointed with 4 initially, but I think I'm over that now, and it's only really as small number because I was comparing it to 28.

It's such a tense time, isn't it?

What's your test date?

Fingers crossed for us all.

Karen  xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi karen.what a bumper crop.u must hav a lot of pain and bloatin b4 ec.what age ru ifu dont mind me asking.test friday berniex


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Bernie,  good luck for Friday,  

I'm 40.  

Funnily enough, I've had less pain and bloating this time than the last time when I had 7 eggs.  I had 3 embies transferred yesterday, two eight cells and one 6.  My test date is 2nd August.  Feels ages away.

Karen x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Karen good luck.that my birthday!43rd!berniex


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Karen good luck.that my birthday!43rd!berniexH


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's hoping you'll've had the present that you really want and I share the birthday fortune too.

xx


----------

